# NDSU Stats Project



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I am working on project for a NDSU Stats class. I want to see if more ducks (any species) or geese (light + dark) were harvested by individual hunters in North Dakota this past 2006 fall season. So please post up your totals for your ducks and geese harvested this year. Thanks in advance, all the help is appreciated. I will try and post the finished project when it is completed.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

being a fellow student.... i'll be the first to help. 55 canada geese, no light, 70 ducks


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

are you a NRM major? didn't shoot any geese in ND this year...


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

25 geese, and 125 ducks, whats stats class are you in??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

25 geese and probably 50 mallards


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I am an NRM major, and its for Stats 330. If any of you don't want to put your totals up on the thread you can just PM them to me also.

Thanks.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, yeah I didn't read your questions thoroughly. I didn't shoot any geese in ND last year, but I probably harvested 30 to 35 ducks. A very mixed bag from bluebills to mallards. Anyway, I used to be in the NRM program at NDSU and remember taking the class. Just thought I'd ask. It's a pretty cool major to have. I sometimes wish I would have stuck it out, but I changed majors. Anyway best of luck with your project, let us know how it goes and good luck in the program.


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm one of oyur famous out of state hunters.

80 Snows/Blues/Specs and only 20 ducks


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Since not many people are posting, how about totals from other states besides ND.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

40 canadas, 40 ducks. wasnt much of a season, if we didnt do something to screw ourselves, lady luck did it for us :eyeroll:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hey that project sounds cool, ur lucky,my little 15yr old bro keeps totals of our five person group, and i just gave him buzz and we got 282 darks,
220 light geese, and roughly 300 ducks mostly greenies, but galdwell, and weigon in the early here, shoot me the stats when ur done that sounds cool
good luck
:beer:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has posted already. I do still need a few more people to put up their totals so I can have more data for the project.

Thanks.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Geese: just a few more, not significant
Ducks: Far Less Mallards, More Gadwall. Overall, much less.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Our group shot 97 canadas, and 70 snows in on hunt in ND and 139 canadas in MT this season North Dakota wasn't so good but our montana trip was awesome. No ducks. I wish I would have had a cool project like this when I was in stats @ SU Let me know how it turns out


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I will definately post the finished project when it is completed.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

about 200 darks about 50 light geese and roughly 100 ducks mostly gaddies and mallards between 7 guys


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

In ND 15 big boys and about 25 mallards.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

in oregon, I got 47 ducks this season and 2 geese while duck hunting.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Our group got 233 darks, 19 lights and 352 ducks this season. Hope this isn't to late to help. Glad I could help a fellow student.


----------

